# Does your display smell?



## anjpro

I am going to use apple cinnamon incents cones.
I will burn a few of theses at a time in 3 small cauldrons in my witch scene.
I thought it might add something extra. Candles would not be strong enough to carry the sent.

Has anyone else tried to ad some kind of sent or smell to your display?


----------



## Spooky1

I looked, but I couldn't find any rotting zombie scented incense.


----------



## pyro

one room smell old & moldyish--thats what happen when you put suff away wet and store it in a seal tight container then break it out a year later


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm guessing our display doesn't smell, because we have yet to hear anyone say "That stinks!"

Considering how evocative odors can be, this could actually be one of the most underutilized aspects of haunting. Think what it would be like to walk through a haunt, catch the scent of fresh baked bread, then enter a nightmarish kitchen filled with bloody body parts. I think the contrast would be very effective.


----------



## nixie

Great idea! I'm going to try this.


----------



## NoahFentz

My haunt is mostly in the basement. I store alot of the fabric items in moth balls. I find it relates to old things. There is definitely a mixture of assorted smells. Damp musty. Old wet mop. Sandlewood inscense. I m a big believer in the 5 senses.


----------



## Sananeko

I would try dragons blood for a witch scene, sweet smells works well with a forest scenes it makes people calm before getting scared again. I found that you give them very little bit of a breather once in the haunt they end up more scared than normal, I never like dulling the fear too much. I love adding scents to my scenes and props.


----------



## multipleseans

If you want something that smells extremely foul spray some of your props with "buck bomb", or another scent (skunk, fox or **** urine). You can pick these up in some walmart's, or hunting stores. Be really careful not to get this stuff on your clothes, it smells really foul. Also read the warning label about wild animals attacking you if you get it on your skin/clothes.


----------



## 5artist5

The Universal Studios Haunt uses a lot of smells. Some of them are awful. They also spray a lot of water on you which I don't mind but a lot of people found pretty annoying, especially people wearing glasses.


----------



## joker

Check out Sinister Scents they have all types of scents available in indoor, outdoor and fog addititives.

Almond
Animal Cracker
Apple Dumpling
Apple Pie
Aroma Therapy
Aspen Woods
Autumn
Bacon
Bad Beer
Baked Bread
Banana
Barnyard
Bay Berry
BBQ Beef
BBQ Pork
Beef Fajita
Beer
Beeswax
Bergamot
Blueberry
Boiler Room
Bread Pudding
Bubblegum
Burning Electrical
Burning Rubber
Burnt Flesh
Burnt Flesh
Burnt Wire
Buttered Corn on Cob
Campfire
Candycane
Cannon Ball
Carnation
Cedar
Cedar Wood Sage
Champagne
Cherry
Chicken Enchilada
Chicken Fajita
Chili
Chili Sausage
Chlorine/H20
Chocolate
Chocolate Chip Cookies
Christmas Tree
Cigar
Cinnabun
Cinnamon
Cinnamon Bread
Cinnamon Vanilla
Circus Animal
Citrus Bergamont
City Alles
Coconut
Coffee
Cola
Cotton Candy
Cracker Jacks
Cranberry
Curry
Dead Rat
Decay/Compost
Dentist/Clove
Dinosaur
Dirt
Dirty Ashrtay
Donut
Dragons Blood
Dumpster
Dung
Dung
Earth
Eggnog
Evergreen
Exhaust Fuel
Flatulence
Forest
Frankincense
French Fries
Fresh and Clean
Fresh Cut Grass
Fresh Lake Water
Fudge Brownie
Funnel Cakes
Gardenia
Garlic
Gasoline/Oil
Gingerbread
Good N Plenty
Gothic/Frankengrave
Grape
Grapefruit
Grass
Green Apple
Gun Powder
Gun Shot
Hamberger
Haunted House
Hawaiian Breeze
Heather
Hell
Hippo Breath
Holiday Spice
Hospital
Hot Dog
Jasmine
Jet Fuel
Just Bad
Kiwi
Lava
Lavender
Leather
Lemonade
Licorice
Lollipop
Low Tide
Magnolia
Mammoth
Maple
Margarita
Marine
Merlot
Mildew
Mint
Mocha
Nagchumba
Nutmeg
Ocean
Ozone
Passion Fruit
Patchouli
Peanuts
Peppermint
Pina Colada
Pine
Pineapple
Pizza
Popcorn
Prehistoric Poop
Pumpkin
Pumpkin Pie
Rain
Rainforest
Raw Sewage
Roast Beef
Roasted Cinnamon Almonds
Rose
Rotten Eggs
Rotting Decay
Rum
Sandalwood
Sea Spray
Skunk
Smoke
Stale Beer
Stale Cigarette Smoke
Stale Wine
Stinky Cheese
Stinky Scent 02
Strawberry
Strawberry Margarita
Sugar Cookie
Swamp
Sweat Socks
Tea
Tobacco
Tuberose
Urine
Vanilla
Vanilla Spice
Volcano
Watermelon
Whiskey
Wildflowers
Wine
Wine Cellar
Wood Burning


----------



## debbie5

last year, I found HUGE "party sticks" of incense at both the local head shop and on clearance at the local designer-clothes-on-a-budget place (TJ Maxx). They were about 3- 4 feet tall. I did not choose an identifiable scent (vanilla) but chose some more exotic, stinky scent. They worked great- even in a breeze. I didn't want to use actual moldy things for scenting, as it would set off my allergies & probably do the same to others. Don't need an asthma attack in the middle of 'Ween.

Last year I checked out those Sinister Scents dispensers, but I couldn't decide on which gross scent I wanted!!

I think that this year, we are going to have an outdoor firepit going (out of reach of ToTers...if it's not pouring rain) for ambience and scent. I think scent is underused as an mood maker.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

I'm very leery about using gross scents since I don't feel like cleaning up vomit...


----------



## joker

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> I'm very leery about using gross scents since I don't feel like cleaning up vomit...


LOL....well that would be one you wouldn't have to pay for.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I was going to get something from Dark Candles (I think it is) but I just ran out of time...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we just put raw meat in our butcher room...makesmit smell gross


----------



## The Creepster

I use soup


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

I found some stuff in the back of my fridge if any of you want to borrow it.


----------



## debbie5

Just "borrow" somebody from the old folks home.

Make sure to wheel 'em back when your done, though...


----------



## Fetch

I bought a few small bags of the Sinister Scents to try in my clown room: "popcorn", "cotton candy", and "haunted house" (smells like old, musty wood and mold). Instead of getting the dispenser, I'm just going to zip-tie them to the front of a small fan.

-Fetch-


----------



## The_Real_Zipperneck

Excellent! I just posted a question about this without looking further...

I thought some "liquid ass" might work, but that stuff is pretty strong and nasty.


----------



## multipleseans

The_Real_Zipperneck said:


> Excellent! I just posted a question about this without looking further...
> 
> I thought some "liquid ass" might work, but that stuff is pretty strong and nasty.


What is this stuff, and where can you buy it?!?! Thanks!


----------



## anjpro

Quote:
Originally Posted by The_Real_Zipperneck 
Excellent! I just posted a question about this without looking further...

I thought some "liquid ass" might work, but that stuff is pretty strong and nasty. 

Bubba Army ?

Any ways I use the incents cones for a little bit but they burn to fast and I got tired of lighting new ones ever 10 minutes or so. Next year I might just boil apple cider on a hot plate.


----------



## debbie5

(dumb suggestion removed)


----------



## Deadlands

Last year, I gave instructions to cover the entire crypt room ceiling in leftover shredded jute netting. It gave it a wonderful, earthly feel.

It also came with a terrible stench. It had been stored in a dry place, but WOW. When I came back from the hardware store and walked in to check on the progress, I nearly vomited.

We were a day from opening and didn't have time to redo it. So we made vents and put some shop fans in there to air it out. We also hit the majority of it with enough Febreze to choke a donkey. It muted the smell to an awesome rotten corpse aroma instead of the "just had two gangrened legs shoved up your nose" effect.

We thought it was handled.

Opening night, a father/son duo enter the room. The son says, "OMG... Dad... why does this room smell like ass?"

The dad (holding on to his son's shoulders from behind) says, "Because this is the room where everyone craps their pants!"

I'm not really sure if there's a moral to this story. But sometimes, haunt stuff just smells bad on it's own and doesn't need any fancy scents. More than a few people commented on how real the crypt smelled and thought we were using scent technology like Halloween Horror Nights. So score one for happy accidents!


----------



## debbie5

My jute netting also had an very strong mud/earthy smell and even a scary, do-I-want-to-even-breathe-this-in? moldy undertone to it. Not quite ass-ish. The smell was significantly reduced when I put it in the sun. This also faded out the coloring to a more realistic green which I like.


----------



## Spooklights

I actually started doing this by accident one year- ran out of candles for the Jack-O-Lanterns on Halloween night and put a few small jar candles in them. I like Yankee Candle's "Harvest" the best...unfortunately they do not have anything like "Rotted Coffin" or "Graveyard Dirt" scents...although I bet I could find something like that on Etsy.


----------



## debbie5

I have a forgotten raw chicken in my fridge I could donate. Sweet Lord that thing is bad.Do not buy meat, stick it in fridge & expect anyone but you to cook it while u r sick.

Hey- there ya go..there's your inexpensive scent idea! LOL. Ewwww...real dead things!


----------



## goneferal

*Scent*

I use fog additives that smell like fall leaves.


----------



## remylass

My zombies all smell like mildewed clothes. That is because they stand out in the wind and rain, though. Makes them kind of realistic, though.


----------



## badger

Froggy's Fog has a line of scented fogs that you might want to check out. It's the best of both worlds.

And yes, they have _that_ smell available...


----------



## highbury

I'm with Badger. I got Mildew and Swampy Marsh added to my Froggy's Fog juice and both worked great!! Potent scents, but not to the point where you'd bring up your lunch...


----------



## ouizul1

Our haunt is all outside, and while we don't use "stinky" scents. Normally we just use various different "normal" scents of incense. 

Each different area of the haunt gets a different scent. Usually placed at or near the entry point to the area. We're already use light and sound to give each area a different atmosphere, and occasionally air or dangling threads to tickle the guest's sense of touch. By adding different scents, it gives us the opportunity to assault yet another of our guest's senses.

I kinda like the idea of "stinky" scents...gonna have to try at least one this year to see how it goes over. 

If we can figure out some way to safely assault their sense of taste, that would cover all five senses!! Perhaps something so stinky that you can actually taste it.


----------



## Marrow

I highly recommend Dark Candles. They have some amazing scents, and great customer service. "Haunted House' is probably my favourite, it's a sort of spooky, spicy patchouli. 'Dark Carnival' is great for circus themed haunts, and there are many graveyard-type smells. This year I will be using Clove and Coffin for my Black Death/Mass Grave haunt.


----------

